# Drinking Ban for Dubai Expats



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Drinking ban for Dubai expats - Telegraph

They've obviously been keeping an eye on the expats! 



> The ban, which was first introduced at one British pub, now applies to all sports and British bars in the busy Al Barsha area of Dubai between 4pm and 6pm.
> 
> A police source said: "It has been the case that some premises have been selling alcohol all through the day and it was not controlled. That is why these pubs and bars have been ordered to stop until 6pm.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Drinking ban for Dubai expats - Telegraph
> 
> They've obviously been keeping an eye on the expats!


What a lazy lazy article.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> What a lazy lazy article.


You don't actually expect serious journalism from them, do you?


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> You don't actually expect serious journalism from them, do you?


Of course not, I was laughing when I was reading it.

Since when was Al Barsha busy for example


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, actually... It would be nice. 

I still dont understand the concept behind not drinking from four to six. ?? It jut makes no sense.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The Telegragh turns tabloid.

What a bad article with the usual ant-Dubai bias and half truths from the British press.
-


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Proportionally, Britons are more likely to be arrested in Dubai than in any other country in the world. 

Dubai is a country?!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You saw the last line eh Elph? They're definitely helping tourism to Dubai! Lol


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

justforus said:


> Proportionally, Britons are more likely to be arrested in Dubai than in any other country in the world.
> 
> Dubai is a country?!


There you go! :rofl:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

justforus said:


> Proportionally, Britons are more likely to be arrested in Dubai than in any other country in the world.
> 
> Dubai is a country?!



I'd have thought better of The Telegraph.

They seem to have forgotten to mention that there are more Brits than any other 'Western' expats and it is the Westerners who drink. Couple that with the chavs who would have a disrespectful attitude where ever they go and what do you expect?
-


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Well, actually... It would be nice.
> 
> I still dont understand the concept behind not drinking from four to six. ?? It jut makes no sense.


As far as I'm led to believe, the municipality have implemented the need for an additional licence for bars to operate between 4pm and 6pm, of course this licence comes at an additional cost.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

sdh080 said:


> As far as I'm led to believe, the municipality have implemented the need for an additional licence for bars to operate between 4pm and 6pm, of course this licence comes at an additional cost.


I also think it's a gesture to the rather stricter folk in Abu Dhabi 
-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Why not just increase the cost of the total license as this doesnt look too well for the tourisim industry which dubai seems to want to be a part of... Or this doesnt really 'affect' them as the locations targeted and just the 'locals'?


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I also think it's a gesture to the rather stricter folk in Abu Dhabi
> -


The rather stricter folk in Abu Dhabi where you can walk into a shop and buy alcohol without a licence.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

That license is just about money, no?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

sdh080 said:


> The rather stricter folk in Abu Dhabi where you can walk into a shop and buy alcohol without a licence.


You are missing the point. The Al Nayhan's are more traditional than the Maktoums.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

This originally started in Bur Dubai around 8-12 months back, then it was lifted for the world cup, the municipalities want an extra AED30,000 from the bars to stay open, now i think for some bars then it's money well spent, AED1000 for 2 hours/day. Take one bar i know rather well, with it closing the people who were there in the afternoon don't go back until 8pm or so, and they're missing out on the trade of people stopping for a quick one on the way home. The place is now dead until 8pm or later, so in reality the AED1000 is for 4 hours/day, not 2. But the accountants don't see that do they - to them it's a cost.

And I agree with Elphy, it's a nod to Abu Dhabi that now run Dubai's police force, RTA, Mactoum Airport, Burj Khalifa, own 42% of Emirates etc. etc.. Bit like your elder more sensible brother bailing you out after a mad couple of months...


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> You are missing the point. The Al Nayhan's are more traditional than the Makhtoums.


Oh I know that, I'm just saying on the ground the actual rules around alcohol in Abu Dhabi aren't that strict.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I'd have thought better of The Telegraph.
> 
> They seem to have forgotten to mention that there are more Brits than any other 'Western' expats and it is the Westerners who drink. Couple that with the chavs who would have a disrespectful attitude where ever they go and what do you expect?
> -


I would have actually thought you lot still think this is still one of your colonies .... besides the hot weather and sand the rest is more or less like being in the UK ....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Fatenhappy said:


> I would have actually thought you lot still think this is still one of your colonies .... besides the hot weather and sand the rest is more or less like being in the UK ....


Like being in the UK? Not really. :confused2: 

Have you eveer visted Britain?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Fatenhappy said:


> I would have actually thought you lot still think this is still one of your colonies .... besides the hot weather and sand the rest is more or less like being in the UK ....


At least we don't insist on laws from our own country to be utilised in our communities/ghettos and can get away with various acts because of religious zealot views....

By and large, we conform, there's always a few bad eggs, but we conform. Can you imagine a whole host of expats going to Zabeel Park and burning effigies of the Rulers and their flag? We'd be turfed out - incidentally i think UK is far too soft on such things and they SHOULD chuck people out who are openly against the country they choose to reside in - and often draw benefits from the public purse.

it makes me sick that i paid taxes for so long to fund the low-life.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> At least we don't insist on laws from our own country to be utilised in our communities/ghettos and can get away with various acts because of religious zealot views....
> 
> By and large, we conform, there's always a few bad eggs, but we conform. Can you imagine a whole host of expats going to Zabeel Park and burning effigies of the Rulers and their flag? We'd be turfed out - incidentally i think UK is far too soft on such things and they SHOULD chuck people out who are openly against the country they choose to reside in - and often draw benefits from the public purse.
> 
> it makes me sick that i paid taxes for so long to fund the low-life.


This is why I plan to move to Saskatchewan....think I might be the only Indian there.
Don't say anything AC


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> This is why I plan to move to Saskatchewan....think I might be the only Indian there.
> Don't say anything AC


Did i mention nationality? And the low-life is as much the white council house dwelling chavs that have fathered various children or have brought them into the world.






I blame the parents...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Did i mention nationality? And the low-life is as much the white council house dwelling chavs that have fathered various children or have brought them into the world.
> 
> YouTube - Harry Enfield and chums. The slobs. Brown baby. Wayne & Waynetta in The ten year itch.
> 
> I blame the parents...


No you didn't, but I'm well aware that there are a lot of my people out there too who are only too quick to migrate to one of the western countries to reap all the benefits but also complain about things not going their way. Actually, they're probably our neighbours more so than us!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am always amused by people who move to another country to live then complain about the 'foreigners' in their country.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

justforus said:


> Proportionally, Britons are more likely to be arrested in Dubai than in any other country in the world.
> 
> Dubai is a country?!


A common mistake. I've even seen The Economist make it.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> incidentally i think UK is far too soft on such things and they SHOULD chuck people out who are openly against the country they choose to reside in - and often draw benefits from the public purse.


Cheers Andy, will save me reading the The Sun and The Mail online today.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

A silly season filler written by an amateur, as poor a piece as I've seen for a long time.

_"...alcohol ban for *British* bars and pubs...introduced at one *British *pub, now applies to all sports and *British *bars... _

Are *non-*British bars and pubs open all day then?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> I would have actually thought you lot still think this is still one of your colonies .... besides the hot weather and sand the rest is more or less like being in the UK ....


:clap2: :clap2:
Spot on


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I am always amused by people who move to another country to live then complain about the 'foreigners' in their country.


I am amused by the fact that 95% of people that have lived in the UAE, when they leave and return to the home country bag the shyte out of the place.


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

WHAT!

No drinking during the critical 16-18:00 hrs, sun over the yard arm period. When's a chap supposed to take his quinnine bearing medicinal G&T. 

Damn it, has nobody thought of the consquences!?

H-B-H


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

The Tulip actually enforced it before Ranadan yet the Kempinski kept on drinking away.


----------



## Hamish (Dec 8, 2008)

"it is strictly licensed to licensed bars"

As opposed to what? like all those unlicensed bars in Britain?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

stewart said:


> The Tulip actually enforced it before Ranadan yet the Kempinski kept on drinking away.


Maybe the Kemp paid the fee?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Maybe the Kemp paid the fee?


I dare say so.


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

This is some truly sad news folks.
I'm talking about the drinking ban and not so much the poor journalism or pissy British attitudes.
Why doesn't this ban cover all establishments across Dubai?
Nothing special about Al Barsha...


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

xpatusa said:


> This is some truly sad news folks.
> I'm talking about the drinking ban and not so much the poor journalism or pissy British attitudes.
> Why doesn't this ban cover all establishments across Dubai?
> Nothing special about Al Barsha...


Bur Dubai and Deira many establishments dont serve between 4 and 6.
I gather they just dont pay the licence fees.


----------

